# Need some help



## jhild88 (Jun 8, 2019)

So I have a celebration Bermuda and I had a spot that died and now this is filling it in. Does anyone know what it is and what I can use to kill it without kill the grass?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Start with some basic three way - 2,4-D, dicamba, MCPP or MCPA. It looks broadleaf at first glance.


----------

